# what the ?



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

As a newcomer to this site. What's the most ridiculous plumbing codes or approved fittings have you encountered ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HDPE not being approved for the building drain.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sharkbite and sharkbite type fittings being approved for installation. 

The worst part in my State is that homeowners are allowed as per admin code to work on their own home, no matter the project. That has opened the door to so much crap its incalculable.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Sharkbite and sharkbite type fittings being approved for installation.
> 
> The worst part in my State is that homeowners are allowed as per admin code to work on their own home, no matter the project. That has opened the door to so much crap its incalculable.


I seem to remember a sharkbite bailing your butt out not too long ago.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

I have stirred up some debate before with this one: I don't agree with the elimination of house traps. They are still code here and solve more problems than what others claim that they cause. I also agree with plbgbiz. Outside of my area, some codes prohibit HDPE.
We use HDPE for pipe bursts, but if the old T.C. sewer has shifts due to soil erosion the new pipe could end up having bellies in it after the install. So assessing the sewer to be a good candidate is important. Otherwise HDPE sewers with fusion joints seem to be the best and most long-term for sewers, even as an option in new construction.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is so many things on here that make me shake my head.....

Like
- unblocking a drain from the roof at the roof vent......
- running the relief valve drain outside
- installing a HWT in the attic
- using cpvc for waterline
- island vent

the list goes on and on .... but I will save some for the rest


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I seem to remember a sharkbite bailing your butt out not too long ago.



Did you sleep on the wrong side of the couch for your afternoon nap?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Did you sleep on the wrong side of the couch for your afternoon nap?


I don't need naps, Indie.

I'm naturally high strung.:laughing:

And it wasn't a criticism -- Just an observation.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> There is so many things on here that make me shake my head.....
> 
> Like
> - unblocking a drain from the roof at the roof vent......
> ...


Yup, times 5.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved your thread to the "Code" section RJ.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Moved your thread to the "Code" section RJ.


 Thanks... I'll have my list soon.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I don't need naps, Indie.
> 
> I'm naturally high strung.:laughing:
> 
> And it wasn't a criticism -- Just an observation.


Just messin man. Used to be a compression fitting was the bailout. Not saying they aren't good for short term, but from a code aspect I wish it weren't approved.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Sharkbite and sharkbite type fittings being approved for installation.
> 
> *The worst part in my State is that homeowners are allowed as per admin code to work on their own home*, no matter the project. That has opened the door to so much crap its incalculable.


 






A man's home is his castle. That is the mentality of allowing hapless homeowners to pull permits for whatever their hearts' desire as long as it is their own home.

A code complaint (sort of) of mine: Some jurisdictions require backflow prevention assemblies on a potable water service, and yet across the street, the AHJ does not require any protection at all. Either everyone needs backflow prevention equipment, or don't require anyone to have it. We don't have a state requirement with regard to backflow prevention equipment; it's left up to each individual municipality.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> A man's home is his castle. That is the mentality of allowing hapless homeowners to pull permits for whatever their hearts' desire as long as it is their own home.
> 
> A code complaint (sort of) of mine: Some jurisdictions require backflow prevention assemblies on a potable water service, and yet across the street, the AHJ does not require any protection at all. Either everyone needs backflow prevention equipment, or don't require anyone to have it. We don't have a state requirement with regard to backflow prevention equipment; it's left up to each individual municipality.


That reminded me of something. Water Softener companies bought their way out of code back in the day, so that sucks big turd. I don't mind the way they tap into the water, but the tapping of the drain line and no protection just burns my big white butt.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my short list..
- air chambers ( totally useless after 6 weeks)
- buried short raduis trap with clean out on bottom ( can't get rod thru)
- more to list but my hockey game is on now


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CSST for flammable gas distribution.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> CSST for flammable gas distribution.


Why? not a slam. Just curious


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Why? not a slam. Just curious


Fair question and I mean no slam against those that install it according to manufacturers specs.

I live in an area where we get cloud to ground lightning as often as some people exhale. The CSST has been proven to be not as resistant to that voltage as schedule 40 steel.

Some people hate sharkbites,
Some people hate pex,
and some people hate CSST.

I don't hate CSST...it scares me.

It's no big deal in an area with no lightning but in Oklahoma I wouldn't have it up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Fair question and I mean no slam against those that install it according to manufacturers specs.
> 
> I live in an area where we get cloud to ground lightning as often as some people exhale. The CSST has been proven to be not as resistant to that voltage as schedule 40 steel.
> 
> ...


I have used CSST in the past, and I agree it does leave me with a weird feeling. That feeling has never come up with black iron piping used for gas.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> There is so many things on here that make me shake my head.....
> 
> Like
> - unblocking a drain from the roof at the roof vent......
> ...


Lots of old houses in my area are one level and the kitchen vent goes straight through the roof. I take my k-50 on the roof and unclog the pipe. Problem solved and NO MESS in the cabinet.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Indie said:


> I have used CSST in the past, and I agree it does leave me with a weird feeling. That feeling has never come up with black iron piping used for gas.


gotcha. There is new reg. that if csst ends at a termination fitting on the exterior of a building, it must be grounded/bonded


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Lots of old houses in my area are one level and the kitchen vent goes straight through the roof. I take my k-50 on the roof and unclog the pipe. Problem solved and NO MESS in the cabinet.


Yep, just like here we'll find a lot of 2 and 3 story homes with steep pitch roof and revents so you'll never see me on a roof.... :thumbup:

It all depends on where you are and what you've got...


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> There is so many things on here that make me shake my head.....
> 
> Like
> - unblocking a drain from the roof at the roof vent......
> ...



I already thanked you but you nailed that screw right on the head oldschool


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

We have to put "solar taps" on every new water heater we install. These are a 3/4" tee with a plug in them, one on the cold inlet and one on the hot outlet. These have to be installed "in case" the customer decides at some point in the future to have a solar panel booster installed. Why, who ever installs the solar panel cant make the connections to the water heater at that time is beyond me.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> There is so many things on here that make me shake my head.....
> 
> Like
> - unblocking a drain from the roof at the roof vent......
> ...


UPC 608.5 We have to pipe T&P to outside of building, or approved loction. 
Inspector will allow us to pipe to a CI floor drain but that's about it.
I don't like rodding drains from the roof but find myself up there as much as not.
Ditto's on the other stuff.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> CSST for flammable gas distribution.


I use the stuff from time to time, I don't like it


----------

